# Review BR 01 Skull Bronze



## Looping

Hi everybody 
I am not very familiar with reviews but will try with that watch.
I already had the airborne 1 and 2, but the BR01 skull bronze is the first watch in my life I preorder just after I discover it at baselworld.
First of all the watch is delivered into a hermetic package in order bronze remain genuine without oxidation.
I won't post a pic of this non esthetic plastic bag








The watch is delivered with a specific patch and user manual. Another specific part is the brown pvd buckle.
When brand new the watch looks like a gold piece








With its sisters








The particularity of bronze is its capacity to develop patina. Patina is protecting the bronze and give it specific color.
As I do not want a finger print mode patina I decided to obtain my own patina.
Here is the result

























I am working to find other straps and buckles combo and why not a new patina


----------



## Dan J

Excellent pics, and a unique watch! nice one.


----------



## HaveFaith

Great review Loop and I really like the originality of this model. So many of today's watches just look like the manufacturers have just regurgitated someone else's drawings. This is unique and very attractive. Congrats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CSB123

Now that's an interestingly different watch. Thanks for the review.


----------



## mpalmer

It has wrist presence in spades. Congrats on your new watch!


----------



## Boomachucka

That's really unique! What did you do to develop the patina on that one? It looks like it went for a salt bath (in a good way)


----------



## watchobs

Went into this thread with reservations! Came out with admiration and wiping just a little drool off of my chin! Fantastic pict. of a very nice threesome. Congrats!


----------



## fatboy1340

congrats, amazing patina...thanks for sharing 
&&&&&


----------



## Looping

Ten past ten shot


----------



## Looping

watchobs said:


> Went into this thread with reservations! Came out with admiration and wiping just a little drool off of my chin! Fantastic pict. of a very nice threesome. Congrats!


Thanks !


----------



## Steve34

That elephant strap suits it perfectly ?

️BR01-92 Steel, BR02-92 Steel


----------



## Looping

I just solve the second problem I had with this watch 
The first was the brown OEM strap...
And the second the OEM brown pvd buckle tha cannot match with the watch ...
I found a buckle, apply the same treatment for patina 
And here is the result :


----------



## greyfox422

The patina is awesome, congrats on a beautiful trio.


----------



## fatboy1340

Congrats L.
very nice patina....awesome combo
&&&


----------



## OPIC

very nice watch and patina is gorgeous!!


----------



## Looping

After a week with the first patina, I decided to change ...
Here is the result :


----------



## Looping

I took amazing pics with my iPhone









And the two sisters


----------



## Looping

On my wrist


----------



## fatboy1340

L. i prefer this " military type " patina than your first "marine type " patina...IMHO
&&&&&


----------



## sean.scott

Looping said:


> On my wrist


This is my favorite so far! I'm generally not a fan of the Airborne, but I think I would actually wear the watch with that patina.


----------



## Looping

Yes this patina is awesome I have other ideas but will wait


----------



## fatboy1340

the best is yet to come....


----------



## fungus_am0nguz

Now thats is a very unusual and interesting watch. Pretty unique.


----------



## Looping

My last combo


----------



## zkennedy

I really love the patina you achieved in the latest picture. Can you give any detail to your method? I'd like to do something similar to my CH6.


----------



## dann1101

Awesome. Unique watch..


----------



## PBR ME

Boomachucka said:


> That's really unique! What did you do to develop the patina on that one? It looks like it went for a salt bath (in a good way)


How did you achieve that blue/green patina?? so cool!!!


----------



## Looping

Hi
I expose The watch to ammonia vapor for 6 hours


----------



## Looping

Those 3 watches are the same but different


----------



## watchfanatic100

Yeah I dont know the skull looks a bit to young for my taste but its a high end b&r watch afterall,maybe it would grow on me,very unique and nice!!!


----------



## Looping




----------



## Looping

Skull sisters

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## fatboy1340

amazing photo, congrats L. !
&&&&&&


----------



## bcbcbck

I don't love BR skull so far but your pic shook my heart. Beautiful.



Looping said:


> Ten past ten shot


----------



## mwaldie

The patina is off the hook. How did you do that? Is that natural or did you accelerate it?



Looping said:


> Ten past ten shot


----------



## Spyvito

IMO this timepiece only looks right with a strong patina. That, however, may limit what clothing you wear with it.


----------



## Spyvito

Looping said:


> I just solve the second problem I had with this watch
> The first was the brown OEM strap...
> And the second the OEM brown pvd buckle tha cannot match with the watch ...
> I found a buckle, apply the same treatment for patina
> And here is the result :


I wonder why B&R did not issue a bronze buckle? Certainly the watch will patina regardless of whether it is a natural or accelerated process and there would be a mismatch with the buckle. 
I'm not a fan of the skull motif but can see the attraction and the buckle you found is a wonderful addition.


----------



## Spyvito

IMO this timepiece only looks right with a strong patina. That, however, may limit what clothing you wear with it.

Sorry, repeat post.


----------



## Richerson

cool watch


----------



## sean.scott

My guess for not having a bronze buckle is they didn't want to have any bronze directly touching your skin. That's why the watch was changed from the original prototype to not have a bronze case back.


----------



## Track40

Every one of those variants looks amazing. I'll take one of each, please.


----------



## Dane M

Hi gents,
I'm loving how the BR Skull Bronze is showing off that patina. To get that level of color out of bronze is a true art. I'm in the market for one of these and I'm wondering if any of you current owners can do me a favor? I'm seeing discrepancies with some of the pictures of the BR01 bronze skull I found online and, in order to avoid the fakes, I'm looking for some guidance. Does the watch have a small screw right in the middle of the caseback by the limited edition numbers? I saw a photo from what I think is one of the early watch conferences and it had a small screw with "P07/500" numbering. Is it possible that was an early prototype and they later removed the screw from the back when it went into production? I cannot find a definitive answer so any help is much appreciated!

Update--I found the picture where there is a screw.


----------



## Dane M

Since it was a topic earlier in this forum thread, I noticed that B&R is now selling many types of straps for the BR01 on their site, including a bronze buckle.


----------



## KRVNRCH

Those patinas are very cool. I have never been a huge fan of the skull model...but the bronze looks great IMHO...and you made it look even better...


----------

